# 24h Sulzbach Rosenberg



## 12curry (4. August 2012)

hallo

suche leute bei denen ich mitfahren kann für 4er team oder 2er 

mfg

andi


----------



## Alex_aw (15. August 2012)

Hi,

wir hatten für heuer noch jemanden gesucht, da aber dann mehrere ausgefallen sind haben wir es dann abgesagt.

Ich trete heuer stattdessen mal beim 4h rennen an, find ich langweiliger aber 24h sind schon wieder zu kurzfristig zwecks organisation ect.

Leider!

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden fall wieder 24 stunden mit am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (25. August 2012)

Liveticker!

Spannend


----------



## Alex_aw (25. August 2012)

Thomas Kozack liegt heuer einwenig zurück, denke aber das er in der nacht noch einiges an plätzen gut machen wird.
Ist ja immerhin keine sprintveranstaltung
Mein Augenmerk liegt mehr auf unseren "Lokalmathador" Deppe Dieter. bin mal gespannt. Wie du schon sagts, Spannend.

Gestern ging es bei dem 4-stunden rennen auch ganz gut, trotz immer wieder einsetztenden regenschauern. 
Mit Platz 24 kann ich noch ganz gut leben, momentan jedenfalls, heuer/nächstes jahr wird disziplinierter trainiert


----------



## VeloWoman (25. August 2012)

ey..ich brech zusammen.
Wie soll man denn bei dem Liveticker überhaupt schlafen gehen? Meine Nerven....

Wahnsinn wie das da abgeht! Ich glaub ich stell mir nen Wecker um mal gegen 3-4Uhr zu schmuhlen 

EDIT: War mal guggn..auch ohne Wecker wach geworden.


----------



## Alex_aw (26. August 2012)

Das Wetter hatte heut nacht ganz schön eins draufgelegt. Hat die Halbe nacht durchgeregnet. Bin dann mal gespannt wie´s beieinander sind, fahr spähter wieder runter zum gucken.


----------



## VeloWoman (26. August 2012)

..seufz..würd ich auch gerne, nur aus Berlin isses a bissel weit 

Und?


----------



## Alex_aw (26. August 2012)

> ..seufz..würd ich auch gerne, nur aus Berlin isses a bissel weit


 Komm halt nächstes Jahr! mitm Zug ist man doch gleich herunten



> Und?


Hier die Ergebnisse:
http://my2.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=11846&lang=de
Unser Su-Roér Deppe Dieter ist heuer wieder zweiter in der Master2-Klasse geworden
Für vorjahressieger Thomas Kozac hat es leider nur für Platz 6 greicht.

Hier zwei Live-Berichte, zum ersten mal von Bike on Fire:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...ntainbike-maxhuette-sulzbach-schalte-100.html
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc.../abendschau/liveaussulzbach-rosenberg100.html

Im großen und ganzen ein gelungenes Event, obwohl es letztes jahr sehr mager organisiert war, hatten wohl für heuer alle was dazu gelernt.
Auch Zuschauer ohne Ende an und um der Strecke, nachts, und selbs bei Regen. Super!


----------



## VeloWoman (26. August 2012)

Nächstes Jahr is ja noch ein Stückerl hin..wer weiß was sich da alles tut..wohnortmäßig 

Wann hat denn der Regen eingesetzt?


----------



## Alex_aw (26. August 2012)

> Wann hat denn der Regen eingesetzt?


Am Freitag beim 4h-Rennen ab Start immer wieder Schauer mit kurzen pausen. Beim 24h-Rennen von Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht zwischen zwei und fünf Uhr etwa. Und das nicht schlecht. Finde aber das das besser ist, als die 40° die wir letztes Wochenende hatten.


----------



## VeloWoman (26. August 2012)

...grübel...dann wars 23Uhr noch trocken....

Ja klar, auf jeden Fall. 40Grad ist schon ne Hausnummer, aber auch die Temperatur hat/hätte genug leute gefunden zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_aw (26. August 2012)

> ...grübel...dann wars 23Uhr noch trocken....


Ja, trocken und windich, ist jemand mitgefahren den du kennst?

Bin letztes WE auch ne größere tour gefahren, aber nen Marathon bräucht ich bei Hitze ned


----------



## VeloWoman (26. August 2012)

Jupp, zwei Leute in der open Class.

Bei einem weiß ich worans lag, bzw vermute es anhand der Rundenzeiten. Und beim anderen bin ich grad echt überfragt?! Naja, muss ich halt warten bis Nachricht kommt.


----------



## Alex_aw (26. August 2012)

Hoffe deine Bekannten waren keine von den Verletzten, einige haben sich ziemlich übel zugerichtet.

In diesen Crosspark ist am Samstag nachmittag einer gestürtz, fast im stand, ganz langsam um die Kurve verriss den lenker und kippe einfach um. Er lag nur noch vor schmerzen schreiend auf dem Boden, knallte voll auf die Hüfte/Oberschenkel. 
Und die Sanis ließen sich noch Zeit, fünf hampelten um den rum aber nix ging voran.

Habe immer drei kreuze gemacht wenn das wieder rum war und bis auf kleinigkeiten nix schlimmeres passiert ist


----------



## VeloWoman (27. August 2012)

oh nein oh nein 

Das hört sich ja schlimm an. Hoffe mal nicht 
Nur wenn ich heute im Laufe des Tages nüscht von ihm höre befürchte ich es fast.

Kurz nach 23Uhr war auf einmal Ende bei den Runden. Weißt Du da was (also obs da grad wieder gekanllt hatte)??


----------



## Alex_aw (27. August 2012)

Hi.
na, geh doch ned gleich vom schlimmsten aus. 
Vielleicht schläft er paar tage durch und kann sich deshalb noch nicht melden 

Für Zuschauer war nur wieder ein gewisser teil der Strecke einsehbar, wo überall was passierte bekommt man gar nicht alles mit.

Wird sich bestimmt bald melden  *Daumendrück*

Für welches Team ist er denn gefahren?


----------



## VeloWoman (27. August 2012)

Du..ich bin ne Frau..lach...brauchste weitere Erklärungen?! 


Ghost/Maloja bzw. Radsporthaus Balance Chemnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_aw (27. August 2012)

Deshalb schieb ich das ja.......ist doch immer das selbe mit euch

An den Rundenzeiten lässt sich da auch nur spekulieren. Die Zeitnahme wurde jedoch beendet, denke es gab einen guten grund aufzugeben und nicht nur zu pausieren.

Nach den Zeiten jedenfalls, waren sie gut dabei. Unterschätzung glaub ich nicht.
Waren sie heuer das erste mal dabei?

Halt mich bitte auf dem laufenden... das will ich jetzt auch wissen


----------



## VeloWoman (27. August 2012)

Alex_aw schrieb:


> Deshalb schieb ich das ja.......ist doch immer das selbe mit euch
> 
> An den Rundenzeiten lässt sich da auch nur spekulieren. Die Zeitnahme wurde jedoch beendet, denke es gab einen guten grund aufzugeben und nicht nur zu pausieren.
> 
> ...



Was? Wie? Wo? 

Naja, klar waren sie gut dabei. Deshalb bin ich ja mit der F5 taste auf Du und Du gewesen 

DO war glaub ich das erste Mal dabei und MK kannte die Strecke.

-----> NEUGIERSKALLE...Kerle..*duckundweg

EDIT: Es lebt. Alles gut


----------



## bjanbi (27. August 2012)

Ja, das mit den Stürzen habe ich so noch bei keinem 24h-Rennen erlebt. Wobei ich mich echt frage, wieso so viele in dem kleinen BMX-Park gestürzt sind. Die paar Anlieger waren technisch wirklich nicht schwierig. Ansonsten gab es noch etliche Stürze wegen der in Längsrichtung verlaufenden Bahnschienen. Aber auch da sollte doch eigentlich klar sein, dass man sie einfach im entsprechenden Winkel überfährt, und schon gibt es keine Probleme. In den letzten Jahren gab es jedenfalls deutlich weniger Chrashes als diesmal, trotz nahezu gleicher Strecke. Ich denke, dass die Strecke technisch auf keinen Fall zu schwer war und der Veranstalter keine Schuld an den vielen Unfällen trägt.


----------



## Alex_aw (27. August 2012)

Hi bjanbi,

das einzig etwas anspruchsvolle, meines erachtens, war bei dem ständigen auf und ab die Richtige Einteilung der Kräfte um über die Distanz durch zu halten.

Fahrtechnisch ist die Strecke selbst für ambitionierte Biker kein Hinderniss.  Verstand auch die Geschichte mit dem "Training" vor der letzten Besichtigung ned ganz.   Das ich der längs ned über die Gleise komme ist doch selbstredend. Wenn ich mir zu unsicher bin lass ichs erst mal bleiben und übe bis es sitzt.

Denke das die einzigen Unfallursachen wirklich an unkonzentriertheit oder übermut lag - Noch dazu einiges pech evtl.  
Wenn man dann noch manche beobachtete wie rücksichtslos sie durch einige passagen drängten, möchte man am liebsten etwas nachhelfen....

Ich finde die Streke eher konditionell als technisch anspruchsvoll. Aber wirklich Super.
-- 2013 kommt (aber wieder als 24h) --


----------



## Toolkid (28. August 2012)

Die Strecke war super und hat tierisch Spaß gemacht. Allerdings fand ich die Verpflegung angesichts der Startgebühr für sehr dürftig. Da gabs in den Jahren vorher besseres.

Im FL2 hab ich von einigen gehört, dass sie Magenprobleme hatten und deswegen zumindest pausiert, wenn nicht ganz aufgegeben haben.

Lt. Sanis gab es bereits bis Sa nacht 3 größere Verletzungen. Unter anderem einen offenen Oberschenkelhalsbruch (könnte der vom BMX-Park gewesen sein).
Und an den Schienen bei der Anfahrt zur "Disko"/Bohlenweg hab ich bei und nach dem Regenschauer gegen Mitternacht zwei Stürze miterlebt.


----------



## Alex_aw (28. August 2012)

> Lt. Sanis gab es bereits bis Sa nacht 3 größere Verletzungen. Unter  anderem einen offenen Oberschenkelhalsbruch (könnte der vom BMX-Park  gewesen sein).
> Und an den Schienen bei der Anfahrt zur "Disko"/Bohlenweg hab ich bei  und nach dem Regenschauer gegen Mitternacht zwei Stürze miterlebt.


Das wird der gewesen sein, so wie der geschrien hat. Wer hätte das wohl nicht

Zu der Verpflegung kann ich gar nix sagen, bin heuer nur das 4h-rennen gefahren. Letzes Jahr war sie jedenfalls auch misserabel da gabs ab 22 Uhr keine Nudeln mehr!? Hätten den Menschen hinter der Ausgabe fast gelyncht.
Lags am Nachschub, oder der Qualität??
Heuer hat ja unser Krankenhaus gekocht.
Die Magenprobleme könnten von den Xenofit gels sein, hatte immer blähungen wie s** von den dingern. Heuer hatte ich meine eigenen sachen mit.
Außer die Köche haben was reingetan um den Ärzten Arbeit zu besoregn


----------



## Toolkid (29. August 2012)

Letztes Jahr gabs in der Begrüßungstüte noch zahlreiche Gels und Riegel ebenso wie an den Verpflegungsstationen. 
Dieses Jahr waren eigentlich nur trockene Kräuterquarkbrote mit einer Tomatenscheibe, Bananen und die viel zu süßen Rauch Fruchtsäfte rund um die Uhr verfügbar. Die Nudel von der Krankenhausküche waren gut aber die gab es nicht lange und die Schälchen dazu noch kürzer. Sprich zum Schluss wurde das Zeug in Becher abgefüllt.
"Erdinger alkfrei wurde von der Liste der isotonischen Getränke gestrichen" (O-Ton) und war demzufolge nicht erhältlich. Stattdessen gab es irgendwas verdammt Zitronensaures, das einem die Magenschleimwände angefressen hat.
Kuchen oder was Herzhaftes hab ich nirgends gesehen. Den Nescafe-Stand gabs auch nicht mehr.
Eine Suppenbrühe für zwischendurch hab ich ebenfalls vermisst.
Dann wurde Sonntags morgens immerhin mal ein Nusszopf aufgeschnitten, den es aber "erst in 10 Minuten gibt" - WTF?


----------



## Alex_aw (29. August 2012)

Tja, scheint das die werte Frau Betzmann wieder mal auf sparkurs ist.

schon schwach. Gut beim 4h-rennen is mir aufgefallen das nur immer einzelne gels und Riegel rumlagen, also 2 3 stück. Entweder waren die so schnell weg, oder das sich manche nicht die Taschen vollstopfen. Zwischendurch gabs bei uns aber Neskaffee und diese Danone zeugs, glaub aktivia.

Schreib Sie doch einfach mal an, wird zwar nicht viel bringen, aber Sie weis schomal das es immer none basst. Bei mir kam letztes Jahr sogar ne Antwort Mit dem Resultat den Versorger zu wechseln.....
Jedenfalls halten sich "die stimmen der Teilnehmer" in grenzen, klar,  das negative wird gar nicht erst erwähnt


----------



## CC-Freak (29. August 2012)

Also 24h Sulzbach sind wir zum ersten mal gefahren die Strecke war super gut. Was aber ein sehr dickes minus ist war die Verpflegung nach 6h war alles weg keine Bananen oder Wassermelone es waren noch paar Nudeln da und auf ANfrage ob was noch geben wird wurde uns gesagt es wird nix mehr nachkommen also wenn ich Ã¼berlege in Duisburg selber nach der Siegerehrung haben die Obst gehabt. Und fÃ¼r so eine miese Verpflegung sollte noch unsere Betreuer 20 â¬ bezahlen.


----------



## Alex_aw (29. August 2012)

Hi, dacht ch mir scho, da so viele schon schimpften. Muss aber trotzalledem sagen, das es im vergleich zum letzten jahr erheblich besser wurde. Man muss auch bedenken, das die Caterer es so machen wie von SOG angegeben wird. Hatte mich mit dem Caterer von 2009/10 unterhalten. Dannach hatte er die schnautz*** voll.

Schreibt doch einfach mal alle eine freundliche und sachliche beschwerde-mail an SOG. Um so mehr um so besser!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

